
Doris Lessing at 100: roving time and space - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02992-9
======
downerending
This article is exasperating. Who is Lessing? What did she win a Nobel Prize
for? Why have I never heard of any of her books?

Here's a link to read first, or instead:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Lessing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Lessing)

